# Tatlı yiyecekler



## FlyingBird

How do you say this in turkish?
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3623/3377274814_d9a8e92afb.jpg



How to say this in turkish?
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/3/3e/Oreo-Two-Cookies.jpg



How to say this in turkish? i guess it is lollypop in english.
http://www.freeimageslive.com/galleries/food/misc/pics/lollypop1166.jpg


How to say this in turkish? i guess this is bonbon in english.
http://thumbs.dreamstime.com/z/big-bonbon-13399014.jpg


How to say this in turkish?
http://culinar.bzi.ro/public/upload/photos/99/chipsuri.jpg
http://www.coolinaria.ro/images/retete/298/298_b1.jpg
http://e.whiteland.ro/images/thumbs/0000817_300.jpeg


How to say this?
http://www.minimagazin.info/wp-content/uploads/2012/04/Štapići.jpg


How to say this?
http://us.123rf.com/400wm/400/400/t...kon081200458/4043030-detail-of-corn-flips.jpg


How to say this?
http://mail.colonial.net/~hkaiter/Aaa_web_images2012/chewgum.jpg


----------



## Black4blue

1. *Pasta*, in your picture they are sliced, so they are *"dilim pasta"* or *"pasta dilimi"*
2. *Bisküvi*
3. *Lolipop*, colloquially *şeker*
4. *Bonbon, şeker*
5. *Cips*
6. *Kraker*, in your picture they are stick-shaped, so they are *"çubuk kraker"*
7. It's *cips* as well.
8. *Sakız, ciklet*.


----------



## FlyingBird

Black4blue said:


> 1. *Pasta*, in your picture they are sliced, so they are *"dilim pasta"* or *"pasta dilimi"*
> 2. *Bisküvi*
> 3. *Lolipop*, colloquially *şeker*
> 4. *Bonbon, şeker*
> 5. *Cips*
> 6. *Kraker*, in your picture they are stick-shaped, so they are *"çubuk kraker"*
> 7. It's *cips* as well.
> 8. *Sakız, ciklet*.


Why did you put 'pasta' for number 1 picture?

Maybe i gave wrong picture

i know this is *pasta *
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/4/4f/Birthday_cake.jpg

but this should be something else 
http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-dW2CHm2RJ4o/UMyzQG1scRI/AAAAAAAAAEo/qSd0n-GESfs/s1600/kolac+3+monk.png
http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-40SbBWu5f...AAPI/pgRTurJFnHQ/s1600/tspkokos+kolac+001.JPG


So in first picture you can see pasta, they are usually used for birthday parties. But not same with another pictures, you can eat them in any time.


----------



## Black4blue

The pictures in your last post are *"kek"* (cake).
But in your first post, it has some* cream* in itself. So they are _"out of cake"_, we call it *pasta*.

Some more pictures:
Pasta 1
Pasta 2


----------



## FlyingBird

okay, and now let me ask you what is difference between 'bisküvi' and 'kek'?

is there any other word except those two that can reffer to such things?


----------



## CocoG

_*Kek *_is simply a cake (or a sponge in British English) without cream in it (though it may be glazed or have cream on top). If a _kek _has cream between its layers and usually on top, then it's called _*pasta *_or _*yaş pasta*_, which is called a cake in English.

_*Bisküvi *_nearly always refers to a kind of cookie that's made in factories and sold at supermarkets. For example, Oreos are _bisküvi_.


----------



## FlyingBird

Aydınlattığınız için teşekkür ediyorum.


----------

